# Welll did it again



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

After catching my first flounder yesterday I decide to go back for seconds. Got out a little late, went south of the launch, started off tossing a shrimp around, nothing so I trolled on down the bay bottom bouncing. Went to another spot of mine, and sure enough, felt a small but definite thud... counted to 5 seconds and started reeling, I quickly could tell I didnt have a red or trout for the way it was fighting was different. Felt like I was dragging something along the bottom, got it boat side, and gasped at how it bigger it was than yesterdays. I quickly grab the net while trying to keep the flounder from jumping around all over the place. One nice scoop and he was mine. Figured I would try for another but couldnt get one to bite. Went down by catfish basin, which was a waste, nothing but small trout. Went back up the bay and thought why not try to catch some mullet in the net, keep tossing and tossing at a school but they kept spooking. So I just tossed blind and caught a small one with a small croaker/pin fish looking thing. I quickly but him on a popping cork and tossed him out, which led to a trout hammering the crap out of him. The hook was small and a little to forward, so it missed, I pop, trout hits misses, and finally hits hard getting hooked. Overall a decent day. I think from now on I ll be flounder fishing primarily.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Very Nice. You are on the right track to net them quick they are very good at throwing hooks, lots better to try to keep them below surface until ready to net.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Very Nice!
how big was the flounder?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Almost 21. Im glad you posted bc its you that inspired me to start targeting them. Ive read some of your reports of you catching them out of your yak on BW. 

Now I just need to learn the whole gigging concept.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats a beast of a flounder


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Way bigger then any I caught
great job!

Kids facial expression is classic!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Good Job, thanks for the report..

Big Flounder , should be a good dinner.

:thumbup:


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice. looks like your getting the hang of it.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

trash can lid...nice!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks guys! Hopefully later this week I can get back out there. I must say those flounder are pretty damn weird looking, jaw, face, guts, whole anatomy is pretty trippy.I use to catch sand dabs as a kid which are mini looking flounder on the west coast.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

Those aren't good to eat, their eyes aren't even on the right place like a normal fish. Next time put them in my cooler.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow that joker is huge! Nice catch!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Those are sure enough good eating!


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Good catch!!!! Them flaties eat real good.


----------

